# O.o What does it mean?



## Nao57 (Apr 4, 2021)

So 2 or 3 days ago i tried to have my doe mate my buck in his cage. 

They ran around a bunch and it looked like he failed with an incomplete fall off. So I thought, oh I'll wait a couple days and try again. 

So today I figured, hey might as well be today. I put her in his cage again and let him chase her. This time she's much more evasive, and she's so evasive at one point that I look over and she jumps away while a huge splash goes against the side of the cage with her. 

It looks like she peed or tried to pee on him. But given I'm not a rabbit expert, it could have been him trying to pee on her after giving up. I thought it was her that did it. 

So she was basically deciding (I think?) that there's no way in hell she was going to get mated (again?)

Does this mean the previous attempt wasn't a fail after all in trying to get her pregnant? 

This is the only time I'd seen a rabbit try to spray another with urine. The others didn't ever do this. (Although I have had my rabbits less than a year.) 

I was wondering what to make of it.


----------



## Anne's rabbit farm (Apr 7, 2021)

It could be that she was just trying to jump and run away and pee at the same time and it splashed up. 

I would put a nest box in her cage 26-28 days after that first date just to be sure. 

You could breed her again just in case, but she may just run around again. It doesn't 100% guarantee she's bred, just that she's not currently in the mood for whatever reason, including the weather, a strange animal coming nearby, it being that one or two days in the cycle that she isn't in heat, no reason at all, or she could be pregnant.


----------

